# No "response" from BFD



## pgoko (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi all,
I need help with my BFD. I reset my BFD; now the plots are the same shape no matter what I put in the filters. The only change is the whole plot moving down when do a cut or moving back up when I do a boost. This is driving me nuts as I am longing to listen to my new IB with some equalization. Thanks in advance for the help.
Regards,
Paul


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Are you saying that applying _any_ filter in the BFD gives an across-the-board decrease in overall output? Can you post some before and after graphs, as well as the BFD filter settings for each?


----------



## pgoko (Oct 25, 2006)

No Otto,
the new plot drops below the original retaining the same shape, kinda like a big arc atop a smaller arc.
I will try and see what I can do to post the graphs. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like you’ve been bit by the “kHz” oversight, Paul! When you select the “Frequency,” make sure the little light to the right of the number says “Hz” and not “kHz.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I used the SEARCH function to try to find an answer to my similar problem. I am uploading filters from REW to BFD via MIDI. But when I remeasure my response, it is exactly the same, no matter which filter set I use. Am I supposed to do something to activate a filter besides select it with the jog dial? For example, I have [In/Out] lit solid, [Engine L] and [Engine R] lit solid, and "4" selected on the jog dial. My graph is almost _exactly_ the same no matter which filter I use!


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Mine says 'RUN' when it's filtering...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You may have version V1.3 firmware in the BFD where the midi doesn't work. Read this thread.

Have you looked whether the filters are loaded by examining them using the front panel controls?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

1.3 = sucks for me
So, do you think Behringer is still sending out free v1.4 eproms for units under warranty?

Also, has anybody seen my receipt laying around?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So, do you think Behringer is still sending out free v1.4 eproms for units under warranty?


I believe they are.............. I'll bet I can enter the filters into your BFD before you can even hook up a midi cable. Just enter the filters by hand and save time..

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I have entered some values in by hand. It's not so bad. But now that I've got the basics of REW and the BFD, I would like to play around some more. MIDI would make that easier. I have one really super nasty dip at about 33Hz, down 25 decibels!!! I definitely need to experiment with sub placement.


----------

